# Weird pleasures only a rat owner understands



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Okay, so my boyfriend thinks I'm bizarre because I just got a small sense of satisfaction from watching Athos use the litter tray. It's a weird thing, but it love watching them use the litter tray because it means they know what it's for, and that fascinated me! I once watched Sulu get out of bed, use the litter tray, and then climb back into bed again, and that had me off on one all day!

There must be others out there who share this fascination, or find other things amazing simply because they have rats! Come and help me prove to my boyfriend that I'm not weird


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I completely understand what you mean. As Ada is learning her name, I am completely smitten. To recognize the intelligence in these animals (animals that are said to be gross, disgusting, ugly) is neat. Furthermore, knowing you are the leader of a crew of intelligent animals that can learn from you is that much more fantastic.

My girls took paper and used a flipped over house to make a bed. Watching them work together to do this was pretty magnificent. Totally captivated me for a solid 30 minutes.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My V has this strange obsession with a clean litter box. My Monday morning routine consists of me replacing the litter in their litter box and cleaning up nasty bedding and replacing it with new bedding. 

V's Monday morning routine consists of popcorning all over the place after I clean the litter box, being the first to take a dump in it (literally seconds after I put it back), and proceeding to run on the wheel in excitement.


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

My boy started using their wodent wheel right after I put it in! They'd never seen one before and I was so proud of him I was off on it all day!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kaleidoscope_eyes (Feb 17, 2014)

Watching my Chevy make her nest is something that will never cease to amaze me. She's so clever and so driven. Rats are beautiful and so very smart, I wish everyone could see that. 
Though I have made rat lovers out of rat haters, including my own mother and boyfriend. 

I've never tried litter myself, did your rat take to it quickly?


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

kaleidoscope_eyes said:


> I've never tried litter myself, did your rat take to it quickly?


My girls learned over time. There is still one girl that is hesitant to use the litter box. It cuts down the cleaning pretty drastically regardless. I always clean the stray droppings in the morning, but litter boxes allow this to be easy.


----------



## kaleidoscope_eyes (Feb 17, 2014)

ratswithfoxandbear said:


> My girls learned over time. There is still one girl that is hesitant to use the litter box. It cuts down the cleaning pretty drastically regardless. I always clean the stray droppings in the morning, but litter boxes allow this to be easy.


Thanks for the reply! I might have to try it. One of my rats has her 'corner' where she does all her business but my other two do it where they please and it makes quite a stink and makes their cage hard to clean. I end up having to wash the whole thing in hot water.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Seeing a new baby rat gradually learn to trust is something that gives me immense pleasure. The more nervous and skittish they are to start with, the more satisfaction I get from it


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

kaleidoscope_eyes said:


> Thanks for the reply! I might have to try it. One of my rats has her 'corner' where she does all her business but my other two do it where they please and it makes quite a stink and makes their cage hard to clean. I end up having to wash the whole thing in hot water.


Use the corner to your advantage! They have corner pans on Amazon and at pet stores. They're plastic and only cost $3-10 USD. Cheap, basically. But put the pan there because your rat that already has the habit very well may keep it up. Then the rats that do their business wherever they please, take their droppings and put it in the litter box. This way, they learn "Oh, that's where that goes."

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Greentearats (Feb 19, 2014)

I completely agree with the litter box thing. As weird as this may sound, I feel proud of them and start cheering them on. What can we say, there our babies?


----------



## fox (Feb 5, 2014)

Not really in line with the subject, but the thread title made me think immediately, of "rodentistry" ;D


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Obviously there was Fuzzy Rat, the feeder bin refugee that became the most amazing true shoulder rat and gave us the foundation for Immersion... She amazed me almost every day from the day she was a pup struggling to be picked up in the feeder bin to the touching way she said good bye to me by preening my lips one last time... 





















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Then there's Max as a two week old pup....









And passing her true shoulder rat final test only 4 weeks later under the fireworks...









And being introduced for the first time to the crowd at the town fair as a true shoulder rat that same evening, after riding the bartender at the outdoor beer garden.










Now I was about to say something really nice about Max, but I just heard crashing and crunching noises from the other room, so I better post this before I see what she did and change my mind...


Fuzzy Rat chewed wires and Max likes to push stuff off tables and move everything in the kitchen trash can into her nest while we are sleeping... 

I'm always proud of my girls.... even if sometimes it's harder than others, like when they they are being....

RATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

I love watching my girls hold a cheerio and eat it with their front paws all curled up and all the crunching noises! Pocky likes to hoard them too and it's so amusing to watch her snatch one and scurry off to "Hide" it in the food dish XD


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

kaleidoscope_eyes said:


> I've never tried litter myself, did your rat take to it quickly?


My boys took to it very quickly. I used some pretty expensive litter at first to get them used to the idea of it - all the reviews said that their animals just used it straight away as a toilet. My babies took to it immediately though! I found that pretty amazing  

I also love watching my rats eating with their teeny hands! Lestrade was holding a piece of food in one hand the other day. I don't know why, but that's just cuter 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

TatsuKitty said:


> I love watching my girls hold a cheerio and eat it with their front paws all curled up and all the crunching noises! Pocky likes to hoard them too and it's so amusing to watch her snatch one and scurry off to "Hide" it in the food dish XD



Oh I'm a sucker for the cheerios too. They are so stinking cute eating them. Miss Cow will eat her cheerios immediately, and Flower runs back to the cage with each to hide hers for later, so funny! I recently introduced the pee rock and I was so proud that they started using it almost immediately!! So I am proud of my girls to when they do things and get satisfaction from watching them grow and learn!


----------



## Pawprints (Feb 17, 2014)

I like to watch my ratties wash their little faces. They just look so concentrated on getting clean it makes me laugh ;D


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

I absolutely love it when I wake up in the morning or come home from work and my boys jump up on the sides of the cage to say hello.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## etolou (Nov 11, 2013)

I witnessed the most adorable moment this morning. I had just hung a new tunnel in my girls' cage. At nearly the same time, Ava crawled into the tunnel and Izzy on top. They met on the other side and gave each other sniffs and kisses, one on top of the other. I wish I had my camera! 

Watching my girls groom each other before bed always melts my heart.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

This thread is incredibly happy. There are so many moments that I stopped and said, "Oh! Me too! I love that one, too!"


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

ratswithfoxandbear said:


> This thread is incredibly happy. There are so many moments that I stopped and said, "Oh! Me too! I love that one, too!"


I agree with that. So many moments that make me go "awww"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

